# snowblower sputtering



## wazzoobrew (Jan 29, 2011)

Been working on old Ariens with 7hp Tehcumseh motor. When first picked up would not run with out choke closed and not idle, only one speed fast. After about 30 min. it would sputter and die. Cleaned gas tank, new gas line and new plug. Everything was pretty dirty so I also dropped the bowl of the carb and cleaned it out and checked adj. needle. Adjusted settings on carb.and govener .
Got it running much better, few squirts primer and it fires up and will idle. Problem is now it is running much better but still stalling. I was wondering could there be a problem with valve adjustment or carbon up from running rich??


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Check your float bowl nut. Make sure all holes are open. (Some have 2 holes and some have 3, 1 tiny one in the center and one at the bottom all the way through, some have a really small hole right above the threads. really hard to see.)

Spray some carb cleaner up through main jet. Reassemble and put some seafoam into fuel tank and run her really good. If you empty tank, refill with fresh fuel and put a little moe seafoam into her and run for a bit. Let it sit about a half a day or a day. Try and start it again, you might get lucky.

If it still acts up, might have to pull carb and clean and rebuild it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

The tiny hole at the end of the threads could be the culprit.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If the unit still runs for 30 minutes and then stalls,have you checked the gas cap vent?Try running with it loose.Have you checked for spark after it stalls?May be the condenser or coil is breaking down under heat(if an older engine with points).


----------

